

Ubuntu Core for IoT - dorsatum
http://www.ubuntu.com/things

======
thatcat
Anyone know what the point of this is? I installed it but it uses the snappy
repo, not apt, which has a pretty limited number of packages available.

Docker is one of them so maybe that's the point of this - a boot to docker
type platform for pi. However, you can just as easily install docker on the
arch image for pi, so idk. [https://resin.io/blog/docker-on-raspberry-pi-
in-4-simple-ste...](https://resin.io/blog/docker-on-raspberry-pi-in-4-simple-
steps/)

